# Vitamin question



## starting out (Jul 19, 2010)

Hope this is a good place to ask but is it ok to take the sanotgen pronatal vitamin while taking the vitamin b complex the clinic prescribed?


----------



## michelleag (Aug 18, 2010)

hi ya
not so sure about taking them together you might be over doing the vit b but better ask you pharmacy. 
my clinic had me on just folic acid and vit b12
wishing you the very best with your treatment xx


----------



## starting out (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks will hold off on the multi vitamin till I check


----------

